# Print a PDF file in actual size



## ProWallGuy

I'm looking at a page from a blue print that a contractor emailed me. 
When I view it at the actual size (100%) it is 44" X 32".
Does anyone know how I can print this off in actual size using multiple pages?
I guess it would be like printing a poster, I'd have to tape the pages together? 
It doesn't have to be 100% accurate as I'm not doing a scale take-off, but would like to be able to see the notes and comments and details in it when I do a site inspection. Help a brother out! TIA


----------



## neolitic

Send the PDF to an architectural
supply that does prints?


----------



## karunnt

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Peripherals/Printers_Scanners/Q_24014037.html


----------



## Kgmz

There is only one easy way to do this, buy Adobe Acrobat.

What you are trying to do, is called tile pages.

The above link if you pay to see the answer is for a Linux program called PDF Poster, won't work with Windows or Mac.


----------



## 480sparky

Send or take it to a printer.


----------



## steves

My printer page that pops up has a box for (print current view)
I can enlarge what ever I want then print them on 8.5x11.
I'm not sure if all printers offer this?


----------



## gallerytungsten

*Solution*

The easiest solution is to choose "page tiling" in Acrobat. 

Another solution would be to import the PDF into a program that can tile out the pages to letter size sheets.

I would do that with QuarkXPress, although a number of other programs can do this as well. When you print, select the option for page tiling.

A more cumbersome way to do it would be to open up the PDF in Photoshop, then copy and paste page-sized chunks into new documents, and print them out individually.


----------



## txgencon

Save the file to a thumb drive. Take it to Fedex (Kinkos).


----------



## cbscreative

In yesterday's news, a spammer resurrects an old thread.

Today's news: Just so my comment makes more sense, a spammer posted a link drop in this thread which was effectively removed by the vigilant mods. Now with that post gone, you could easily wonder what I was referring to.


----------

